# I was all ready to do some transfers/lifts...



## Ambrosia (Nov 14, 2004)

and then I ended up organizing my slides into printfile sleeves...which turned into a bigger project.  I still have some to organize, too! 

one thing I did realize is I have a roll full of "gems" to manipulate now from March 2004 in New Orleans!  I don't know why I didn't try to do any of them before...I must've been in a bad mood when I looked at them originally.  Now, I can't wait to do them!  I better stock up on film!


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2004)

There's nothing better than stumbling across a bunch of images and wondering why you didn't like them before.   Gives you fresh material to work with.  

Ugh, I have that same project to look forward to.   There's no avoiding it, I have slides stacked everywhere.   Here's hoping I come across some former "rejects", too!


----------

